# quick shot of what i wake up to



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

tanks under progress but it sure looks pretty to me.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Aaaaaah, stretch. Very cool lighting effect 

Mmmmmm? Why not line up those branches with the tree trunks and the tree will look like they grow right out of the tank.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

If only I could find the right pieces. The tank is only a 20g long so fitting things in and leaving plenty of room for the fish is a bit hard.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## hotspike (Dec 1, 2010)

looks awesome!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the effect!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's something very scenic to wake up to. Nice tank!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

very cool indeed


----------

